# FAC - Sept. '09



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

One again thank you to my little bird who whispered in my ear  I think she will become my new brain :grit:

Anyway, it really is September 1st. I don't think we ever had summer this year. Maybe one week of it but otherwise I never got thawed out from the winter :Bawling: I don't even like hot weather but I do like getting my bones warm after a super cold winter like we had. 

For those of you who are new to the fiber forum let me explain about the FAC aka Fiber Arts Chat. This is the place for new members and people who have been reading for a time to come and introduce themselves. It is also the gathering place for everyone to post about the happenings in their lives, fiber related or not.

On Thursday I will be driving down to Cedar Rapids, Iowa to spend a long weekend with my boyfriend. I don't know if I posted her or not but I did not get the job down there. So today I sent in my transfer paperwork, who knows from here what will happen. I will wait and see.

Fiber wise I haven't gotten much done. Sporadically I have worked on the socks for the knit along. I went to the doctor yesterday about my hand. I am no longer on work restrictions, woohoo!!! I also don't have to go back for 3 months. Other than my strength I'm back to normal :dance:


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry hear that you didnât the job, something better is out there just waiting to be found. 

Good news about your hand, now take it easy and donât overdo it. :drillsgt:


Finished building my table loom, as soon as I have photoâs Iâll post them.

Sam


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all!

I've been having a bit of a rough go in 'real life' ... my dad's condition is not getting any better (he suffers from long term mental illness issues, depression related for the most part, plus early dementia stuff added in), and that is hard to deal with. However, my little farm is moving along (we got all new Icelandic breeding stock, courtesy of Flannelberry, actually), and have had excellent response to our lamb and fibre sales so far. 

A coworker of mine went on a cross-Canada motorcycle trip recently and brought me back some lovely hand dyed Cotswold/cashmere yarn which I started knitting the other day. I am using the "dream swatch" pattern from knitandtonic.com,and love it.

I think I'd probably best go sleep now...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sam thank you for the kind words. I will care for my hand very well, no chance I want to ruin what I've worked so hard to get back. BTW have we properly welcomed you to The Fold? If not, welcome! We welcome and look forward to any and all photos.

Frazzle I'm sorry to hear your father is having a hard time dealing with things. It's hard enough to get old but to have to deal with depression and dementia at the same time.

That yarn sounds interesting Frazzle I'd like to see what you have made with it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey, WIHH can I pick my chokecherries and freeze them if I don't have time to do anything else with them right now? I'm thinking I can cook them down after I return from my trip to Iowa


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hey all

busy here with my day time job and canning on the weekends. 














































And some dyeing (getting ready to vend in a fiber fest in 2 weeks)










Besides that, I've just been sitting around eating bon-bons!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WOW Cyndi you have been VERY busy! Congratulations on a fine job.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, lots of canning going on there! I've been freezing as no time for life---two of my grown sons, plus an extra young man with no place to go, have moved back home. What do I do? Can't have them sleeping on the streets. It's a small house, but we just stacked things in the garage and make do. They are good young folks, just no jobs right now where they were. Maybe they will have better luck here. Going to go crochet tonight just to keep company with a sick friend, but it will feel relaxing, hugh? Can't believe it's September already!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Not a lot of fibery stuff happening here, either. I've been busy planning for school (homeschooling 2 high schoolers--graduated 2 already) and working part-time. I did make time to weave two rugs this week--one made from old sweatshirts and one from old blue jeans. Fuzzy photos here: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2009/09/wordless-wednesday.html

Cyndi--wowza on the canning! We just did salsa and V-8 juice this weekend. I'm finding our need for canned and frozen good is less now that we're only 4 people and not 6. Though the way my teen son is growing, I may be surprised at the food consumption levels this winter.

Frazzle, sorry to hear about your dad. So hard to watch those we love in pain (even if it's emotional pain)...

March, isn't Cedar Rapids where they had all that horrible flooding last year? Can he get a transfer to the northwoods of MN, instead?


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

My aunt's neighbor just gave me two 20lb bags of washed fleece!!!!! it is Corriedale and a few other breeds mixed together! I am soo excited!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

20# of WASHED Corrie??

Can I be you new best (fair weather) friend?? JK!

Put up some raspberry jam last night.

Count this year on canning:

27 quarts chicken
7 pints strawberry jam
40 quarts dill pickles
9 quarts bread & butter pickles
120 pints corn
12 pints & 13 half-pints salsa
2 pints & 13 half-pints salsa verde
14 quarts & 2 pints pasta sauce
2 pints 7 half-pints raspberry jam

More 'maters to pick on Friday for more pasta sauce.

Still have onions, garlic & peppers in the garden that will be dehydrated and ground into a seasoning mix (if any are left over from the pasta sauce.)

Weever, it's only the 3 of us at home now ... one being a teen boy with a hollow leg. A lot will go to the grown 'children' when they come home for visits.

Ana, being cozy is better than being cold. I love how spending time with fiber arts can heal so much.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Gang!

Boy, everybody's been so busy! Beautiful dying of fibers, canning, and more! We have been canning things, too, we got 20 cases of pint jars and have over half of them filled with the garden bounty, and more bounty to harvest yet. Our Cylindra beets did super well this year. Marchie, sometime you will have to come by our house, you will be within a mile of me on your way to CR!

I've been at Mayo Clinic again for tests and the doctors have decided they can't do the difficult surgery on me that they had planned on. It would compromise my quality of life too much. So now we wait until I am close to having duodenal cancer before they remove more of me, and hopefully that is 10 years down the line. In the meantime they put me on Celebrex to slow down any more polyp growth (for those who don't know, I have a bad case of FAP). I am relieved I can now have a "normal" Fall and get on with life. I was so scared about this stuff...

My son and his GF have moved into our house with their 2 cats, and so far no major cat fights with our 2. GF wants to learn how to spin now, so I'm going to have to buy a drop spindle for her to start on. I can get it at my LYS. She is pretty quick to learn so it should go okay. I am glad my son is here, I missed him.

Happy Fibers, everybody!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Wow, Cyndi, have you been busy! Your dyed rovings are lovely--did you buy the rovings or did you make them as well as dye them? You should have no trouble selling them.

Not much happening here--lots of cleaning and canning before I go back to my parents' next week. I did try dyeing with indigo leaves from my plants--I got absolutely no blue despite following the instructions to the letter! I think I picked the leaves too early, but I was worried that an early frost might kill the plants before I get back to them again. Oh, well, chemical dyeing is so much easier than natural dyeing; I can see why our ancestors jumped at it when the first chemical dyes were produced. I have had some nice results, though, from purple basil and hollyhocks.

March, glad to head the hand is healing. Sorry about the job, but I hope you have a great weekend. Frazzle, I sympathize with you and your parents. I've watched mine decline dramatically in the last 6 months--it's no fun. Enjoy the good things in your life, and it sounds like there are many.

Hope everyone enjoys the long weekend.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Katherine - I 'cheated' and bought the rovings from RH Lindsay (faukland, merino & romney)

Lezlie, so glad to hear your fall will be normal. keeping you in prayer


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I know, WIHH, I know ... sometimes this day job (gone 6AM-6PM Mon-Thu) just gets in the way!!

Colonoscopy. You go to sleep, then you wake up and it's done.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, but the prep for the colonoscopy... Ack!

(No, I haven't had one, but the cleanout is the same as for other surgeries.)

Okay! Time to change the subject. I would LIKE to do something fibery tonight, but there is haying and canning both to be done. Neither will wait.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, look at you all go! I haven't done any canning this year and don't think I will - had big plans, but the garden didn't really take off, and the dehydrator is working out really well for what we do want to keep, and getting it loaded up is about the level of energy I have available. I do love being able to sit down and shell peas or slice onions for half an hour, plug in the dehydrator, let it sit overnight (OUTSIDE when it's filled with onions!) and end up with a jar full of stuff-for-winter. We do a lot of soups and stews once it's cold, so dehydrated stuff works well for us.

*Lezlie*, glad to hear you get a reprieve from being prodded and poked at for awhile!

*NYCowgirl* - washed fleece! How cool! Do you have some combs for fibre prep? That's your next adventure, eh?

*Weever *- hope the haying goes well, we had a dry summer and then it rained after people did their mowing, so it's not been a great hay year in Alberta, although it's dry now and hopefully the stuff being cut now will be in better shape.

And *all of you *- thanks for the supportive and encouraging words.  It is so nice to come here among friends and be able to say "you know, this is happening and it's yukky and sad" and feel the encouragement and support coming back. _You're a great fibre family!_

I've been doing lots of knitting on the 'dream swatch' - it's a beautiful pattern for showing off the colours in the yarn, and it's super easy. The crossed-over long stitches come out looking really neat! I'll get a picture soon and post it, promise! 

I think I'll go do a quick blog posting, and then do some knitting.  Remember, when the sun goes down, and the jars are cooling, you have time to knit!


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

choke cherry dye....sounds good. But then I thought beets would dye red/purple and they dye yellow. I know nothing about dying! LOL

Yes freeze the chokecherries, like WIHH said, no breaking pits. Or just put them in a clean old nylon and float them in water with some started yeast and sugar...Wonder what that could turn into...hmmmm.

Mullerslane-The dyed yarn is so stunning as is the canning. We put up tons of green beans and the peas did well but we decided we don't like working with the snap variety. 
Its been so weirdly cold up until this week...hey summer started!

Frazzelhead - we watched teh movie 'the Notebook' a while back. Your thoughts bring me back to that movie.

March wind- so glad your hand is back. 

Iowalez- it will be good to have the company and get others crazy about spinning at the same time, eh!

I started working with Head Start again. Hit the ground running and don't stop until May. I have a year and half of online college classes. My two girls are still here (just moved in this summer) and a third is wanting to come back here to be closer to family. I need a bigger house and more land for my goats! My summer project list got lost...good thing cause I would never have gotten it all done. But the time with my grandson can never be replaced. He loves my babe spinning wheel. He takes the oil out and pretends to oil it all over. He turns the wheel slowly and watches the flier spin and smiles. He's 18 months old so is still amazed with everything. He loves tools and knows what many are for so copies the motions of using them. I so love being a grandma! 
I only got half of the basement floor tiled due to disruptions. I will get that finished before snow!
I haven't been able to catch Dara about the spinning day except I know that it is on a Sunday at Wolf Point Lodge on Vermillion River. And the this week I admit I got to busy and forgot. Its high priority for this weekend.

pam


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a wonderful answered prayer! My son got a job! He'll be working in the Subway in Lampasas, TX. That's about 20 miles from us. But...a job is a job. The manager is hoping to get him at least 22 hours a week.

Also, the baby blanket I was working on was well received. My friend loved it! She really liked that it didn't have any pink in it.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On Wednesday I fell again. That makes 4 times this year! I completly missed a step and ended up face down on the square stepping stones in my landlady's yard. I ended up scraping my chin. But the worst pain is in my right arm and my right knee. When I try to lift my arm the muscles just don't want to cooperate. Now, I am a _heavy_ girl. Every time I have fallen I have landed with all my weight on my right knee. I think I have a death wish out for that knee. It really feels like mush.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Cyndi,

How do you get the dye to take so brightly without felting the rovings? Do you wet the rovings first? How do you get the dye to penetrate the entire roving? Do you lay them out on a table and paint dye on them or do you dip them in the pot? And do you steam them to set the colors or what? And what brand of dye are you using? 

I have many questions...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lezlie. 

They're acid dyes. I bought them bulk in a co-op & can't remember the name, but the one that organized the co-op got them from Dharma Trading Co. ..eta: just looked, they are Jacquard Acid Dyes

I layout a huge piece of plastic on the kitchen counter, then a layer a couple of old, ratty towels. Then I lay out pieces of plastic wrap for each roving to be dyed.

I weigh out 2-4 oz of roving, soak them then gently squeeze out the excess moisture. They are snaked back and forth over the plastic wrap making sure they are well contained inside the edges of the wrap. 

The dyes are in squeezable condiment containers with a narrow spout. I squirt the dye where I want it (with the spout poking inside the fiber), then press down gently to let the fiber absorb the dye (sometimes I remember to wear gloves!)

When I have all the dyes on the roving, I flip it over to make sure the dye hit the back side. When I'm happy with it, I'll wrap the plastic wrap over each roving into a long snake, then roll them up.

They get placed in a glass, flat bottom bowl and into the microwave for 2 minutes. Let them cool and rinse.

They get hung up outside to dry. As they are drying, I fluff them up (pulling width wise on the roving).

Oh, to make sure I don't have colors contaminating each other, when I place the dyes, I'll put the same color at the same spot on each roving snake.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Are you using vinegar in the dye process at all, Cyndi? My dh is the dye guy, but I am pretty sure he always uses vinegar with Jacquard dyes. 

Busy morning in the kitchen while the family unloaded last night's hay. I just sat down for a minute, and the neighbor calls me on the phone. Sheep are out...

Back to canning now. Hay later.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I really like the dyed fibers. I seem to gravitate to the varigated yarns.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, I do use vinegar when mixing up the dyes to use.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey gang,

So I was knitting along on my Dream Swatch, and discovered that the yarn didn't quite wanna be a scarf.

So, now I'm making a beret, but using that really funky "make three wraps so you get a really huge stitch then in the next row, cross 3 of those over each other to make a big X thing" design from the Dream Swatch pattern at intervals in the cap. Like it so far. Will post pictures when it resembes ... something. 

I'll be spinning at a natural fibres demo day in a couple of weeks and I need some 'stuff' to put up on a display board. Suggestions welcome!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Frazzle, I'd love to see a picture of the beret when you're finished. I can't imagine those huge stitches on a hat, but it sounds interesting. What about doing some mittens or wristlets or fingerless gloves, which maybe you could sell?

I'm back at my parents'. Yesterday I did a big sale of what's left in their house--whew, what a lot of work hauling everything to the first floor and pricing it. We did well, but there's so much left that now I have to find homes for. I refuse to bring in a dumpster and trash it which is what a lot of the professional sellers do. It's so interesting to see what people go for--happily many of the lovely old tablecloths and handworked towels and napkins actually sold. One lady was thrilled with a crocheted tablecloth my great aunt had made which made me happy it went to a good home. The other things that really surprised me were all the old aprons (vintage 1940s, 50s) sold. And no surprise to me, but definitely to my mom, was vintage 1940s clothes she's been dragging around went quickly; two skinny young women bought gorgeous slips that had very fancy borders and would make great chemise-type dresses .


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Katherine, everything old is new again. 

Take care of yourself...

Cyndi, I hope that I did not offend you, a veteran dyer, with my curious question about vinegar. I am always seeking to learn, but don't always think about how to phrase things well.

And the big news in my backyard is that after a week off work, I finally went to the doctor yesterday. I have pneumonia. I'm home, with antibiotics and an inhaler. But (may I just mini-vent here?) WHY do I have to ASK my family to help me? When they were sick I was all over them--"What can I get for you? Would you like some soup? What sounds good to you?" Good grief. I think the service is too good at chez Shady Side Farm...

Okay. Flu PSA time!

Here's some suggestions from a nurse friend of mine to help avoid getting sick:

adequate rest
balanced diet
exercise
drink water!
avoid sugar as much as possible
Vitamin D-3
fish oil
Epicor (helps to maintain a balanced immune system
humidifier (viruses like dry conditions)
and of course handwashing, avoiding touching eyes, nose, mouth

I KNOW I have been running myself ragged, not sleeping well. And I'm out of shape. So I can tell you what I've done wrong.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Katherine, I wish I could see your embroidered tablecloths and such, I think they are so pretty! My Gramma used to embroider like that.

Weever, you take care of yourself and get well soon! A little guilt used on family might get you more help while your down, I know it's a little manipulative, but it works. I will try to send healing energy your way.

I am so happy today! DH stumbled upon a Iowa Sheep Industry Assoc. fiber retreat in early November right in our county, and said I could go to it. The organizer's hubby told me that they still have openings, and she'll call me back tonight. The Morning Sun Fiber barn processing lady is teaching at it, so I am going to bring 5-6 more fleeces for her to take home and process for me! I am going to take the 6 hour sweater design class. The retreat is one weekend long. 

OOOOHHH I'm so thrilled, I'm going to spend today washing wool and mohair and get it all ready to go! I think I need to order more Angelina fiber for this... Hmmm, creative juices will flow and think about this....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Everyone is so busy and that is a good thing. My trip to Iowa ended badly, to the point that I have had to block this person from all of my contacts. It is sad that there are just some things you don't find out about people until you enter their space. I'm doing alright. But I didn't get as much fibering done as I wanted to. Life goes on and I'm moving forward.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, big giant (((hugs!)) for you this morning. 

I guess it is better to find out sooner than later. Still, ouch.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

weever said:


> Cyndi, I hope that I did not offend you,


Why would you possibly have thought you offended me?? Silly girl. :lookout:



> And the big news in my backyard is that after a week off work, I finally went to the doctor yesterday. I have pneumonia. .


Pneumonia is so hard to deal with when you don't have help. I had a bad bout of it when the oldest kids were just 1.5 & 2.5 years old. It was just me. That had to be one of the hardest weeks of my life.

Try to get as much sleep as possible!

Oh Marchie ... it's a good thing you found out now. I'm just happy that you're safe.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey! Don't throw tomatoes at sick people! 

I *had* to go to work for just a teeny while this morning (procrastinated as long as I could without affecting peoples' paychecks). 45 minutes, and I'm wiped out.

Marchwind, I am so sorry for the mess. I agree with the others--better to find out early. Off to write in my gratitude journal (which I just started) how I'm thankful for a good man. Sometimes I want to throttle him, but I never have fear. 

They are out there. Keep looking.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey there everybody.

I just saw this thread, didn't know it was here. Gosh, sorry to hear about lost jobs, boyfriends, and sicknesses and such.

I, too, am a three part time jobber right now due to the way everything is. The first time my industry left me out in the seeker world was in 2003 - I survived all the layoffs, but then total company buyout put me on the pink ticket list.

It was during that time, while looking, I learned to knit. I have to be careful, as I am a terrible scavenger, saver, keeper of stuff that "might be good for something!" I've been a just better than beginner level sewer since I was a little girl. I can do just enough to get by for home decor, mending, real simple patterns and projects.

My memaw crocheted and sewed beautifully and very skillfully, but was left handed. I'm a righty, so I could never get the concept down of watching her crochet.

I love making pretty much anything as there's just some joy in a homemade/handmade item you can't get with a mass manufactured item. Not saying it's always better, just that there's joy there.

I spend majority of time here in families, general questions, cooking and preserving. I hope to frequent here more. I have finally figured out how to post a photo, so I hope one will be coming soon of a felted bag. It's HUGE!!! I started it last winter, and kind of left it alone during hot weather. All that's left is seaming bottom and attaching handles, and then hot washin!

See y'all soon.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Marchie,

I'm so sorry things turned out badly for you. That really sucks. Thank goodness you found out before you had moved there! Still, it's a real big downer to have one's rosy-tinted "love bubble" popped. I think we should give you a group hug here... :grouphug: There really are good men still out there to find, be prepared and opportunities will happen when you least expect it. I waited a long time to find mine, but he finally came along.

Weever, I hope your condition improves and you can stay away from work for a bit.

Partndn, welcome to our fibery little place here, don't be a stranger!

I spent yesterday washing half a fleece for a second time, it's almost finished drying outside on a old sheet on the lawn. Tomorrow I'm doing the other half of it.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Marchwind, I'm so sorry the Iowa connection didn't work out. But be happy that you didn't get the job, that you didn't quit your job, and that you still live in your own house in a place you love (I think!). As Lezlie said, someone will come along when you least expect it. That's what happened to me.

Welcome, Partndn. I look forward to seeing the felted bag. I'm thinking of doing one myself. Are you going to line it?

Weever, take care of yourself. Pneumonia is not fun. I had it several times as a kid and remember being really sick. I must be doing something right as I haven't had it, or even a bronchial infection, in years--knock on wood!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Partndn! I'm so happy that you took the time to stop by and tell us about yourself and what you are up to. As you may now know we put up a new FA each month, but don't feel like you have to stick with this thread. Jump into any of them you would like to.

Thanks everyone for the support and hugs. It was pretty upsetting the way it all ended. But I will be fine, I am fine. Katherine you are right I am in my own home and I do love it.

Weever please take care of yourself.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks y'all.

No Katherine, I'm not planning on lining until I see how it turns out. I've felted quite a few things, and most times visualize how a lining would be cool with that.... but just haven't done it yet.

This will be my largest size bag, and with real nice yarn, not too frugal if you know what I mean. I always get the nervies about "what if I ruin all that yarn?" cuz ya can't UNfelt it!

The only thing I ever felted that I was real disappointed in was a hat. It just didn't shape and stay the way I wanted.

Ok, now I'm obligated. I promise to post a pic in the next week or so!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

The only thing that I felted that was a disappointment to me was my Sunday-go-to-meeting red wool suit. Man, I loved that suit. Shrunk it down to nearly nothin'. 

No, I'm not hallucinating. Gone to work for a couple hours each morning. I sit around the rest of the day. Good thing I have a computer and my crocheting...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome partndn! And, Marchie, bummer about the Iowa thing. Better now than later, but still. <sigh> Weever, you take as much rest time as you need to feel better. It just takes longer if you wear yourself out! (umm, don't ask me how I know this...)

Just popping in to tell y'all (I know, I'm from Canada and we don't say "y'all" but it's just such a useful phrase - I have Texan relatives that I picked it up from!) that the yarn from Nova Scotia that wanted to be a hat is now a hat. 

And to post a picture, as promised! The crossed over long dropped stitches do leave small 'lace holes' but not very much. If I'd had more yarn, I'd have gone bigger and made it more tam-o-shanter like, but it'll be a great spring and fall kinda hat. And I just love the colours! My friend picked it up for me on her trip down East, I sent her $20 and said "find me some cool yarn!" Gave her a reason to drag her DH into wool shops along the way, so it worked out great.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Im sorry things didn't work out Marchwind. Welcome Partndn. I love the hat frazzle it turned out great. Weever I hope you feel better soon. I just figured out that stockinnete stitch curls so I had to frog the scarf I was making and now I am trying to knit in the round. I also learned that frogging was something I do often.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Dreamy, those curling stockinette edges can be a design feature in the right pattern!

I have a cotton sweater with stockinette cuffs and collar ... they roll back on themselves and are just marvellous. 

I'm contemplating doing that for the edge of the vest I made, as nothing else seems to look right, so that's the next thing to try!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Great hat, Frazzle! I'm amazed with 3 wraps that you didn't get bigger holes, but then it's hard to tell from the picture. The yarn really is pretty.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle love the hat and the yarn, it looks so soft.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi all!
I went to the Fibre Day today and it was really fun. There were some workshops happening, and some vendors there, and I was the 'sit here and spin yarn and show people what fun this is' guy.  So, I set up a display table with a wool blanket my grandma had carded the wool for, a bunch of my knitting/spinning/weaving books, a board with some pictures/blurbs about spinning and sheep, and some yarn I've spun. Then I sat there with my wheel and people came and talked to me. 

I showed oh, probably 8 people how to spin on the drop spindle, and explained the basics of the wheel and how wool likes to stick to itself if you twist it to several different groups who came by. The event was way better attended than I'd expected, and I got my picture taken by the local reporter (for this little teeeeeeeeeeeny town ... the poor woman, I think she heard "you guys have a PAPER??" severeal times). 

A few people I met at Olds Fibre week were there, and by the end of the day there were 3 people with spinning wheels sitting around just "spinning in public". It was a really good day.

I have been really worn out the last week, so with today (up early, talking to folks all day) by the time I got home I was so tired I felt sick - I fell asleep and was konked out for four hours. I'm up visiting with my family briefly then I'll be back to bed! 

Katherine, the yarn crossovers do make holes but very small - the hat's done on 4mm needles, but I think the trick is in the crossing. The 3 wrap loops themselves are quite big, but once you take 3 of them and cross them over each other, they kind of 'pull up' a fair bit. The resulting opening, even when stretched out, is small enough that it barely lets me stick my pinkie through.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love the colors of your hat Frazzle!

Catherine (SpringValley) & I spent last Saturday at a Fiber Fair ... the first one I actually vended at. Catherine had a bunch of roving & raw fleeces (mah-velous stuff! Alpaca, merino & corriedale) and I had hand painted rovings, some yarns, knitted items and milk soap. Had a 'paint your own roving' set up. 

A lot of fun seeing what colors folks were using on their rovings. Totally psyched that folks were actually buying my hand spun!!

Sunday I was at an auction all afternoon. Found a wonderful little 2H table loom with metal reed and metal heddles. Very much like my little 12" 2H table loom with string heddles and wood reed. This is about 18". Picked it up for $15

I'm exhausted today. Standing most of the day Saturday and Sunday really put a lot of pressure on my ruptured discs. No rest for the weary. Tonight I have to get at least one of the upright freezers defrosted for the turkeys we took in to the processor today.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Love that hat, Frazzlehead!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks WIHH :kissy: I am safe so no need to rough anyone up but I understand the thought  He tried to contact me again over the weekend, some how he got around all my blocks and efforts to keep him away :nono:

BTW, how's that man of yours doing? How are YOU?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Glad to hear things are getting better WIHH.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad to hear he's healing, WIHH. Strap him down. 

Marchie, how did he find you so fast? Please take care.

We hit the northern michigan lamb & wool festival over the weekend, just The Farmer and I. Good for us to relax and visit with other fiber friends and just get away. Traded some polypay roving for some lovely handspun. Brought home an ashford wheel (traveller, single drive, scotch tension). Perhaps I can learn to spin, too, or else I will sell it to a friend who's been wanting one. 

Back in the saddle again. We need to get serious about stocking up for a 7 day, 3 weekend show between Thanksgiving and Christmas. Life keeps interfering and stealing our crafting time away...


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

WIHH - send me some of that venison sausage. I love that stuff but nobody I know hunts. 

Well, September is just about gone and I haven't finished any Christmas presents. But I did finish another baby blanket for my friend at work. She had a beautiful little girl and named her Elena Michele.

Now I am actually working on my neice's afghan for Christmas. She and I spent some great quality time at the library last night while her Mother was working. We found a book called, "Happy Birthday, Cow!". I don't remember the author. We got so tickled by this book that we must have read it around 10 times. I'm 42 years old and I just discovered Hank the Cowdog. I had to check out 2 of the books. They are really funny!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Okay - need to amend my last post. This afghan that I just finished is the one that a co-worker commissioned. I just realized that I had already posted about the one for little Elena Michelle.

Sorry about that.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We LOVE Hank the Cowdog! Can I confess that one of the sad things about getting older is the fact that you don't get to do fun stuff anymore? Like skipping stones and swinging and reading out loud stupid books (sorry!) like Hank the Cowdog and...

PSA--it's the last day of September. Tomorrow's October already, and it's starting to feel like it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hehehehe! WIHH I was thinking the very same thing. I love to swing on swings, I don't think I'll ever stop.

I got news this week that my niece, who was married a year ago, is pregnant :dance: I'll be a great auntie. My sister and I are the only kids in the family to have children. IT was funny, she left the message on my voiemail. The last sentence she said was to the effect of, So, your sister is going to be a grandmother. And I'm listening to this thinking what is she talking about, what sister is that :grit: I an be soooooooo slow sometimes  But it was a strange thing to hear and my brain just didn't get it for a minute or so, sheesh.

Thank you Weever


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I put the new FAC up. If you all want to keep posting on this thread until tomorrow that is fine with me. After tomorrow please post on the new thread http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4061079#post4061079


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, you are ahead of the game this month!  

I will wait til tomorrow to bust into the new Oct. FAC.


----------

